#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Tamil cinema music getting worse day by day

## Adiza

I love music. I always collect good musics from new music albums, film songs of different languages. As I have noticed so far, the quality of Tamil cinema music really upsets me. Still I listen to several Tamil songs of previous years(90s, 2ks), like A.R.Rahman music on repeat mode. But current songs can't be listen more than once. My Tamil song collection getting reduced. Only a countable songs I enjoy to listen over and over. 

Are you guys feeling same as me?

----------


## Beacon

> I love music. I always collect good musics from new music albums, film songs of different languages. As I have noticed so far, the quality of Tamil cinema music really upsets me. Still I listen to several Tamil songs of previous years(90s, 2ks), like A.R.Rahman music on repeat mode. But current songs can't be listen more than once. My Tamil song collection getting reduced. Only a countable songs I enjoy to listen over and over. 
> 
> Are you guys feeling same as me?


I would say, it depends on people taste and their culture! modern people love to hear hip-hop and jazz which is Chinese for us and we love romantic and melting rhythms which is boring for them  :Smile:  Checkout my recent collections ( not too much ) and share your feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> I love music. I always collect good musics from new music albums, film songs of different languages. As I have noticed so far, the quality of Tamil cinema music really upsets me. Still I listen to several Tamil songs of previous years(90s, 2ks), like A.R.Rahman music on repeat mode. But current songs can't be listen more than once. My Tamil song collection getting reduced. Only a countable songs I enjoy to listen over and over. 
> 
> Are you guys feeling same as me?


I feel the same as well.The competition between the upcoming Music directors has moved into another stage where they tend to copy songs.This may also be a reason behind it and the increased number of music directors also matter in the quality of the music.

----------


## Adiza

> I would say, it depends on people taste and their culture! modern people love to hear hip-hop and jazz which is Chinese for us and we love romantic and melting rhythms which is boring for them  Checkout my recent collections ( not too much ) and share your feedback


 I agree with you. Thank you for sharing your collections. It almost same as mine :Smile: .

----------


## Beacon

> I agree with you. Thank you for sharing your collections. It almost same as mine.


That's weird then!!! Most of my colleagues says i have no taste interms of choosing or listening songs  :lol:

----------


## Assassin

> I love music. I always collect good musics from new music albums, film songs of different languages. As I have noticed so far, the quality of Tamil cinema music really upsets me. Still I listen to several Tamil songs of previous years(90s, 2ks), like A.R.Rahman music on repeat mode. But current songs can't be listen more than once. My Tamil song collection getting reduced. Only a countable songs I enjoy to listen over and over. 
> 
> Are you guys feeling same as me?


I feel the same too, I think most of the music directors shifted to digital music instrument. There is so much difference between a flute and a digital one. Earlier days you mentioned (90,2k), at that time mostly it done by real inststrument but it's digitalaized. So it's one of the main reason I think the song are not soulful like old days.

----------


## Bhavya

> I would say, it depends on people taste and their culture! modern people love to hear hip-hop and jazz which is Chinese for us and we love romantic and melting rhythms which is boring for them  Checkout my recent collections ( not too much ) and share your feedback


Thank you for sharing your collections,you have some of my favorite songs, especially "EK DIL EK JAAN " It's my most favorite :love:

----------


## Bhavya

> I would say, it depends on people taste and their culture! modern people love to hear hip-hop and jazz which is Chinese for us and we love romantic and melting rhythms which is boring for them  Checkout my recent collections ( not too much ) and share your feedback


Today check these thread and listen the songs Enai saaithaale song and Kannadi Poovukku, both are good.

----------

